# Lr CC with NAS



## PhilGF (May 30, 2015)

Has anyone heard an news on using a NAS with Lr CC or is it still not recommended to keep the catalog on the NAS.

I bought the Synology DS415+ and I'm trying to migrate all my Data to the NAS to streamline.


----------



## clee01l (May 30, 2015)

LR uses a Single user database for the catalog file. You can not insure referential integrity of the file is located on a foreign volume accessible simultaneously by many users.  For this reason the database that is LR will never be allowed to work on a network drive.  Industtrial strength databases like Oracle, SQL Server, mySQL have a layer of user management built in and there is a server component that manages database records so that only one user can write to the same record in the database at a time.  In LR, the database server component is built into the database file and managed inside of the instance of LR that the single user client is running.   Don't expect this to change unless you are willing to pay for an industrial strength server base database engine and host the database on the server with local clients.


----------



## PhilGF (May 30, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.

It would just be myself accessing the catalog, either on the laptop or desktop. I would close one before opening it on the other.


----------



## clee01l (May 31, 2015)

PhilGF said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> It would just be myself accessing the catalog, either on the laptop or desktop. I would close one before opening it on the other.


LR will only run on a local copy.  Many people with multiple computers use cloud services like Dropbox to keep local copies of the LR catalog on a remote file server(cloud based)  The master image files can be on any commonly accessible volume (like a NAS)


----------



## happycranker (Jun 11, 2015)

Phil, I use a Synology DS414 for storing my files with no problem, at the moment I have over 90,000 pictures all in RAW format, so there is no problem in taking this approach.


----------



## caebrasil (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm using an DS412+, all my photos are there and my catalog are on my Dropbox, so I can access Lightroom from any computer, since in all of them I have the NAS connected with the same drive letter.
It works smoothly!


----------

